# Stair Signage



## LGreene (Jan 27, 2012)

I was asked today what would be appropriate signage for a stair that is only intended to be used as an emergency exit.  This is outside my focus area (doors) so after briefly checking the IFC I thought you all would be able to help me.  I've seen everything from "Emergency Exit Only" to "Fire Exit Only" and beyond.  I saw one last night that said, "Emergency Exit Only - Pick up phone for emergency exit."  I KNOW that one can't be right!

So, for a door/stairwell that provides free egress but which is only meant for emergency use, what's the preferred signage?  Is this a code requirement or a fire marshal preference?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## TheCommish (Jan 27, 2012)

emergency exit would be my comment, emergencys cover more than fire exit, code citation I dont have one without looking. you would knon if it has special latching hardware ther is very specific sinage and time to release

see that you are in Mass like me, good to se someone for the right coast


----------



## LGreene (Jan 27, 2012)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> emergency exit would be my comment, emergencys cover more than fire exit, code citation I dont have one without looking. you would knon if it has special latching hardware ther is very specific sinage and time to releasesee that you are in Mass like me, good to se someone for the right coast


The door doesn't have delayed egress hardware which would require the special signage per the IBC.

(Commish:  I am in Framingham and I spend summer weekends in Holland MA so we're practically neighbors.)


----------



## TheCommish (Jan 27, 2012)

inlaws had summer camp in holland on hammalton north side, used to have boat there, got rid of them all (boat and camp) still have inlaws and wife


----------



## cda (Jan 27, 2012)

Are you talking about attaching something to the door?

My first thought is an exit sign only above the door

I hate the other signage people put on the doors

Is this so someone knows they cannot come back in??

How many stories or just general question??


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 27, 2012)

Emergency Exit Only with the EEO Symbol Signage from NFPA 101 [7.2.2.5.5.8] where applicable.


----------



## cda (Jan 27, 2012)

Do not have the book so cannot post the code on stairwell identification

Here is one ahj

http://www.ocfa.org/_uploads/pdf/guidee02.pdf

Also

http://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/coffee-break/cb-2006-6.pdf


----------



## LGreene (Jan 27, 2012)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> inlaws had summer camp in holland on hammalton north side, used to have boat there, got rid of them all (boat and camp) still have inlaws and wife


Ours is on the north side of Hamilton Reservoir - Barry Drive.  Small world!


----------



## LGreene (Jan 27, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> Are you talking about attaching something to the door?My first thought is an exit sign only above the door
> 
> I hate the other signage people put on the doors
> 
> ...


It's not just a general question but it's not my project so I don't know the details.  Yes, I think they want to attach a sign to the door.  I'm assuming it's because they don't want people to use the door...there are lots of reasons that could be - not sure of the specifics.  Would you object to "Emergency Exit Only"?


----------



## cda (Jan 27, 2012)

I would discourage it, because human nature is strange, and some humans might not use the door even in an emergency


----------



## LGreene (Jan 27, 2012)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Emergency Exit Only with the EEO Symbol Signage from NFPA 101 [7.2.2.5.5.8] where applicable.


This is what 7.2.2.5.5.8 (2009) says:

7.2.2.5.5.8 Emergency Exit Symbol. An emergency exit symbol with a luminescent background shall be applied on all doors serving the exit enclosure that swing out from the

enclosure in the direction of egress travel. The emergency exit symbol shall also meet the following requirements:

(1) The emergency exit symbol shall meet the requirements of NFPA 170, Standard for Fire Safety and Emergency Symbols.

(2) The emergency exit symbol applied on the door shall be not higher than 18 in. (455 mm) above the finished floor.

This looks like it's related to luminous egress path marking on the stair discharge door.  I looked at NFPA 170 but I didn't see anything that showed "Emergency Exit Only."  Would that terminology be acceptable in your opinion?  I believe these doors are leading from the tenant floors into the stairs.


----------



## LGreene (Jan 27, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> I would discourage it, because human nature is strange, and some humans might not use the door even in an emergency


Interesting!  It's such common signage I figured that it would be acceptable.


----------



## Architect1281 (Jan 28, 2012)

Pick up Phone for emergency exit - I like that one alot-

Perhaps the sign in spanis should be

"Emítame encima"

Then you could have an emergency exit at every phone or intercom 'No es Verdad?"


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 28, 2012)

One thing to remember is that signage is required to desinate an accessible route..... Are any of the stairs/landings designed as an area of refuge? The signage may be required to be different if a stairway contains an area of refuge vs. a stairway without an area of refuge.  (Note - Not all stairwells in a single building may contain an area of refuge.)


----------



## permitguy (Jan 28, 2012)

Nothing prohibits signage that says "emergency exit only", or something to that effect.  This is extremely common, especially in large retail stores who have installed audible alarms on doors to keep shoplifters from stealing them blind.  If the exit sign is in place, I have no problem with it.  The point could be further reinforced by having and practicing a fire safety and evacuation plan (see 2009 IFC Ch. 4).


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 28, 2012)

I've seen alarmed panic bars similar to this in libraries & stores many times:  http://www.detex.com/Product.aspx?id=900

It would be good to put a sign saying something like "Emergency Exit Only - Alarm Will Sound" before you get to the door.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 28, 2012)

Lori,

Got ya on the retail tenant doors now......thought they were doors into a stair with not re-entry and the doors to discharge needed the sign as applicable. I would accept:

*"EMERGENCY EXIT ONLY"* and if the stairwell is in an existing building >4 stories or new 3 or more stories I wouldn't have a problem with it being above the required stair signage in accordance with the adopted code of that jurisdiction.





> (see 2009 IFC Ch. 4)




or [10.6 and 10.9 of NFPA 1]


----------



## LGreene (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  I passed along a link to this thread to the person who asked the question.  It's so great to have this resource available!


----------

